# WBJEE Counselling Help!!!!!!!



## MatchBoxx (Jun 11, 2011)

any1 here have experience about WBJEE counselling??? how is it conducted? please guide me....wbjee ranks would be announced soon.....i want to remain prepared to get CSE or ECE!!!!! Please reply soon guys!!!! as a backup i have appeared for JEXPO  and also have applied for Physics(honours) and Computer Science(honours) in major colleges.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 12, 2011)

Some good colleges for studying ECE / CSE / IT [ Demand of subjects are usually in that order , i.e., ECE is in most demand ] through WBJEE.

IEM 
IIIT [ Also known as WBUT i think ]
Heritage


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 12, 2011)

I know about the colleges, but what i'm asking is, how is the counselling conducted actually?


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 12, 2011)

hhm I also need the information..  Results will be on 15th I guess... 

I dont expect a good rank, at all... 



sammy_cool said:


> any1 here have experience about WBJEE counselling??? how is it conducted? please guide me....wbjee ranks would be announced soon.....i want to remain prepared to get CSE or ECE!!!!! Please reply soon guys!!!! as a backup i have appeared for JEXPO  and also have applied for Physics(honours) and Computer Science(honours) in major colleges.




JEXPO is polytechnic right? And in which colleges did u apply for hons..?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeessssh! Jexpo is polytechnic entrance exam...i've applied to St. Xaviers, Scottish Church, Asutosh, Dinobondhu Andrews

and JU


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh! Nice.  

 I did to xav, scottish, presi and JU


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 13, 2011)

Presidency exam would be out of bounds for me...i have been detached from books for months!


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Everything u need:- WBJEE 2011 Counselling*


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

You have to go to the venue(science city at my time), they call about 50-100 students at a time inside, make sure to listen properly to the callings, if your turn gets up, you are done for, go inside the venue, and keep copies of mark sheet, birth certificate in hand, give them when asked for, go to stage, take a seat in front of computer, when the guy in front of you asks, tell your choice, confirm and its done, now you just need to contact the people in college booths.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 16, 2011)

^^Thanks buddy.. And do they give specific dates according to ur ranks, about when to come? Or we have to go there everyday?


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> ^^Thanks buddy.. And do they give specific dates according to ur ranks, about when to come? Or we have to go there everyday?


Yes, specific dates for a range of ranks, I believe in my time it was 2000 per day, you can keep an eye on the free seats in the wbjee website and make your choice before you go there, also closely study the closing ranks of last year, they give an approximate idea of what to expect.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 16, 2011)

^^So they"ll be updating the seats count in their website daily after counselling...right? That seems to be a good way to choose colleges & the subjects I want..


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> ^^So they"ll be updating the seats count in their website daily after counselling...right? That seems to be a good way to choose colleges & the subjects I want..


Yes, they update it every few hours, you can get an idea of seats from there, also at the venue they set up LCDs that also show seat status.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

My rank came 37841. My life is messed up! The only info i'm getting from West Bengal Joint Entrance Examinations Board is of the academic session 2009-10 in a "Matrix of opening and closing rank" pdf format, available at the website.

Central Selection Committee is online with current details! including previous year stats!


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> My rank came 37841. My life is messed up! The only info i'm getting from West Bengal Joint Entrance Examinations Board is of the academic session 2009-10 in a "Matrix of opening and closing rank" pdf format, available at the website.
> 
> Central Selection Committee is online with current details! including previous year stats!


Don't lose hope, go for 3rd counseling. Some of my friends(albeit with ranks around 25-28k) got into my college in 3rd counseling.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> Don't lose hope, go for 3rd counseling. Some of my friends(albeit with ranks around 25-28k) got into my college in 3rd counseling.



which college?


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> which college?


Techno India College of Technology, at my time I barely got CSE with 5.5k rank.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> Techno India College of Technology, at my time I barely got CSE with 5.5k rank.



please check the links i've posted and HELP me! That ****ing Chemisty just ruined my life!


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> please check the links i've posted and HELP me! That ****ing Chemisty just ruined my life!


No sweat bro, it ruined my life as well , now the choice is yours, do you want to wait for 3rd counseling? If so wait, another list will come out with the remaining seats after 1st and 2nd are done, looks like your options are very limited, camelia comes in mind, but that college gets almost no campusing, so if you are aiming for job through campusing that might no be a good idea


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> No sweat bro, it ruined my life as well , now the choice is yours, do you want to wait for 3rd counseling? If so wait, another list will come out with the remaining seats after 1st and 2nd are done, looks like your options are very limited, camelia comes in mind, but that college gets almost no campusing, so if you are aiming for job through campusing that might no be a good idea



can i get decent colleges in 2nd counselling? :'(


----------



## tkin (Jun 16, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> can i get decent colleges in 2nd counselling? :'(


It'll be hard, but you can try, I have been out of the loop for some time, no idea what is the status at the moment. I could guarantee you a good college upto 25k mark, but not sure about 37k.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> It'll be hard, but you can try, I have been out of the loop for some time, no idea what is the status at the moment. I could guarantee you a good college upto 25k mark, but not sure about 37k.



can you please gather information regarding that within your friends, family, or juniors, or faculty members? Please? Can you please ask your college's faculty about what can be done in this situation? Please!


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 16, 2011)

@sammy_cool.. Just get admitted to a college with B.sc(H), and then u can wait for 3rd counselling...  I will do the same to get a good college with CSE. Missed Xaviers by 7 marks.  Let's see what happens in Scottish.. 

@tkin

for CSE/IT which r the best private colleges.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 16, 2011)

I seriously need valuable advice now!



soumo27 said:


> @sammy_cool.. Just get admitted to a college with B.sc(H), and then u can wait for 3rd counselling...  I will do the same to get a good college with CSE. Missed Xaviers by 7 marks.  Let's see what happens in Scottish..
> 
> @tkin
> 
> for CSE/IT which r the best private colleges.



merit list for admission already published by Xavier's?
I have to check then!


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 16, 2011)

its published on 14th dude. and by now, half of the admission procedure is probably over.


----------



## tkin (Jun 17, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> @sammy_cool.. Just get admitted to a college with B.sc(H), and then u can wait for 3rd counselling...  I will do the same to get a good college with CSE. Missed Xaviers by 7 marks.  Let's see what happens in Scottish..
> 
> @tkin
> 
> for CSE/IT which r the best private colleges.


These are the best colleges afaik in kolkata(private), and nothing special for CSE, the CSE faculties for all colleges including JU/Shivpur are cr@p when it comes to teaching, so its the placement that most people go after.

IEM>Heritage>Techno India Saltlake>Netaji Subhash>[Meghnad saha~BP Poddar~Techno india college of technology~St Thomas~Haldia]>The rest, this was the order in my time, missed meghnad cse by few ranks, got into tict rajarhut(and it sucks )


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> These are the best colleges afaik in kolkata(private), and nothing special for CSE, the CSE faculties for all colleges including JU/Shivpur are cr@p when it comes to teaching, so its the placement that most people go after.
> 
> IEM>Heritage>Techno India Saltlake>Netaji Subhash>[Meghnad saha~BP Poddar~Techno india college of technology~St Thomas~Haldia]>The rest, this was the order in my time, missed meghnad cse by few ranks, got into tict rajarhut(and it sucks )



more or less, the order remained same, now too...i'm worried


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jun 19, 2011)

Guys, I got a rank of around 634 in wbjee...i want to take up mechanical at Jadavpur...but official cutoff for the 1st round of counselling is around 450, so I was wondering if I could get through in the second or third round....i mean..can I get mechanical with my rank at JU ?

Guys please comment...


----------



## tkin (Jun 19, 2011)

GeekyBoy said:


> Guys, I got a rank of around 634 in wbjee...i want to take up mechanical at Jadavpur...but official cutoff for the 1st round of counselling is around 450, so I was wondering if I could get through in the second or third round....i mean..can I get mechanical with my rank at JU ?
> 
> Guys please comment...


Why not mechanical at shivpur? Or maybe Electrical at shivpur? I'd really suggest you to not wait for 2nd/3rd counseling, JU/Shivpur seats do not go up in 2nd/3rd counseling, so it would be a risk not worth taking.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 19, 2011)

GeekyBoy said:


> Guys, I got a rank of around 634 in wbjee...i want to take up mechanical at Jadavpur...but official cutoff for the 1st round of counselling is around 450, so I was wondering if I could get through in the second or third round....i mean..can I get mechanical with my rank at JU ?
> 
> Guys please comment...



i was just going through the latest "Matrix of opening and closing rank" of 2010. I think you would easily get ME at BESU.

or else Instrumentation And Electronics Engineering at jadvp

A last word of advice: Do what you love, Love what you do. Don't go with other's opinion always. There's a job for everyone...choose the right path for yourself, which you love.

[Btw, i think i'm doomed this year...nd next year too...'coz i can't never cope up with this chemistry ****! @tkin]


----------



## tkin (Jun 19, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> i was just going through the latest "Matrix of opening and closing rank" of 2010. I think you would easily get ME at BESU.
> 
> or else Instrumentation And Electronics Engineering at jadvp
> 
> ...


Ditto, my parents were forcing me to take electrical or ece(core subject), but I took what I liked most, I even slept through the bio exam cause I didn't like medical either(blood!!)

Good luck next year buddy, some of my friends took engineering and then prepared for jee next year, engg exam and syllabus are very easy, it allows you to prepare for jee unlike honors which is total pain in terms of volume of syllabus, I even got around 2k rank next year, but didn't go there cause I figured it ain't worth it.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 19, 2011)

tkin said:


> Ditto, my parents were forcing me to take electrical or ece(core subject), but I took what I liked most, I even slept through the bio exam cause I didn't like medical either(blood!!)
> 
> Good luck next year buddy, some of my friends took engineering and then prepared for jee next year, engg exam and syllabus are very easy, it allows you to prepare for jee unlike honors which is total pain in terms of volume of syllabus, I even got around 2k rank next year, but didn't go there cause I figured it ain't worth it.



so, i should get myself admitted to any "atipati engineering college" and then fix up the shitting chemistry, tune up physics, sharpen maths and try wbjee nxt year???? I have got 5000 rank in JEXPO, btw...i can also join any polytechnic...what do you suggest?...APC, jadv won't be far from my place Garia.


----------



## tkin (Jun 19, 2011)

sammy_cool said:


> so, i should get myself admitted to any "atipati engineering college" and then fix up the shitting chemistry, tune up physics, sharpen maths and try wbjee nxt year???? I have got 5000 rank in JEXPO, btw...i can also join any polytechnic...what do you suggest?...APC, jadv won't be far from my place Garia.


Your choice, afaik polytechnic won't get you a degree, its a diploma course after all, so the door sort of shuts there, remember one thing, the first year engineering syllabus(all streams) consists of ONLY 11-12th standard(aka wbjee standard) maths, physics, chemistry and mechanics(extension of physics, most chapters deal with force etc which are also a part of physics in wbjee paper), if you study first year hard then I can guarantee you'll get good rank next year, just my 2 cents. 

In first year you will have the entire wbjee chemistry syllabus, starting from physical/inorganic in first sem(thermodynamics, metals etc), in second sem you'll have only organic chemistry(all of it), the entire syllabus which is there in wbjee, now make up your mind, you don't have to study extra, just have to study the syllabus. 


I'll tell you what, go to this link: West Bengal University of Technology - WBUT
Download the first year syllabus, check it, compare it to wbjee syllabus, I believe you will be surprised. 

Check it and comment here.

Its all there.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm surely gonna flunk 1st year, if i have to study organic chemistry again! :'(


----------



## mitraark (Jun 21, 2011)

GeekyBoy said:


> Guys, I got a rank of around 634 in wbjee...i want to take up mechanical at Jadavpur...but official cutoff for the 1st round of counselling is around 450, so I was wondering if I could get through in the second or third round....i mean..can I get mechanical with my rank at JU ?
> 
> Guys please comment...



Your rank is exceptional , but unfortunately it would still fall short of getting ME in JU  And waiting for 2ns/3rd COunselling might do more bad than good  Try other colleges like SHibpur as suggested ... What about IIT/AIEEE ? Surely your ranks was good there as well ?


----------



## Amrut SCIWIZ (Jun 21, 2011)

I think you should go towards your interest !


----------

